# Sizing a ground wire.



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Sparkee said:


> I'm having a disagreement with a co-worker about sizing a groung wire for a 200 amp feed.I say accourding to Table 250-66 it would be a #6. He says you size it the same size as your feeders. What gives? I think he's confusing it with your neutral wire.


Are you asking how to size the;

Equipment Grounding Conductor? 250.122

Grounding Electrode Conductor? 250.66

Grounded Conductor (the neutral) 220.61


----------



## AgentElectric (Feb 16, 2011)

*ground wire*

I say #4 copper if we are talking about grounding service


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

AgentElectric said:


> I say #4 copper if we are talking about grounding service


And if it is a Grounding electrode conductor and if it only connects to a ground rod I would say 6 copper regardless of service size.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Sparkee said:


> I'm having a disagreement with a co-worker about sizing a groung wire for a 200 amp feed.I say accourding to Table 250-66 it would be a #6. He says you size it the same size as your feeders. What gives? I think he's confusing it with your neutral wire.


Everyone is confused... How did you get #6 for 200 amps from Table 250.66. That is based on service conductor wire size. You said 200 amps and a feeder then you should be looking at 250.122 for the EGC. That is #6.


----------



## Sparkee (Sep 22, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Everyone is confused... How did you get #6 for 200 amps from Table 250.66. That is based on service conductor wire size. You said 200 amps and a feeder then you should be looking at 250.122 for the EGC. That is #6.


 Thanks! Sorry I'm at work and kind of doing this on the fly!


----------



## wesleydnunder (Mar 19, 2012)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Everyone is confused... How did you get #6 for 200 amps from Table 250.66. That is based on service conductor wire size. You said 200 amps and a feeder then you should be looking at 250.122 for the EGC. That is #6.


+1

Mark


----------

